# Career in Gaming



## lovedonator (Apr 1, 2013)

Hey,so it's time for me to apply for colleges and I'm really interested in making a career in gaming. The problem is that all my google research hasn't given me any definitive clue as for which institute to join and what courses to take. I'm totally useless in designing stuff like drawings,animations etc. so we can rule out any courses related to 'designing games'. What I'm good at is playing games and programming,so any courses should be such that they help me make a career where I can use these skills. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Flash (Apr 1, 2013)

DSK Supinfocom - Admission : Institute of Animation, Video Game & Industrial Design


----------



## lovedonator (Apr 2, 2013)

^I've heard about them. Do they provide any bachelor's degree or just diploma and certificates? My parents won't allow me to take admission if there isn't a degree.  If they do,is it approved by UGC or any other government body?


----------



## Flash (Apr 2, 2013)

It's in their FAQ section.



> *What certificate do I receive at the end of the course?*
> At the end of your course, you receive a certificate ratified by the French government which is equivalent to a Masters degree. Our certificate is recognized by leading global companies worldwide.



Anyway, quoting it for you. 
Also, there's some career guidance in Digit few months back. They've also listed some 4-5 best animation/game design institutes in India.
Can't remember on the month of issue.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 2, 2013)

lovedonator said:


> Hey,so it's time for me to apply for colleges and I'm really interested in making a career in gaming. The problem is that all my google research hasn't given me any definitive clue as for which institute to join and what courses to take. I'm totally useless in designing stuff like drawings,animations etc. so we can rule out any courses related to 'designing games'. What I'm good at is playing games and programming,so any courses should be such that they help me make a career where I can use these skills. Any help would be appreciated.



As far as I know, you have to be excellent in 3D mathematics, computer graphics. You'll program keeping the dynamics and physics of the game in mind. Should be knowing about the graphics library like opengl and the like.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 2, 2013)

Its not as simple as it sounds dude.. There are huge risks involved.. 
people want to sound "cool" by working at a Gaming company but for India, the Gaming Industry is next to nothing..
Its always better to go for a safer route, one minor misstep and you will come crashing down..
After all its your career, so your choice..
PS - 





> good at is playing games


 will get you nowhere.. this is India, not Korea


----------



## theterminator (Apr 2, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Its not as simple as it sounds dude.. There are huge risks involved..
> people want to sound "cool" by working at a Gaming company but for India, the Gaming Industry is next to nothing..
> Its always better to go for a safer route, one minor misstep and you will come crashing down..
> After all its your career, so your choice..
> PS -  will get you nowhere.. this is India, not Korea



^+1. Indian video gaming industry is next to non-existence. 

@OP: IMO USA , Europe, UK.. these are the places where there is tremendous opportunity to excel. Have a look at the credits of popular games , you may find indians in their developing team.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 3, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Its not as simple as it sounds dude.. There are huge risks involved..
> people want to sound "cool" by working at a Gaming company but for India, the Gaming Industry is next to nothing..
> Its always better to go for a safer route, one minor misstep and you will come crashing down..
> After all its your career, so your choice..
> PS -  will get you nowhere.. this is India, not Korea


+1 more !


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 3, 2013)

AIf you are really into developing games, Dont be   discouraged by my words though .. 
Start by creating "mods" for popular games like counter strike, Unreal Tournament, Skyrim, etc..
Its fascinating and doesnt require much knowledge.. It will get the ball rolling, and if you really have an interest in this.. perhaps you will succeed


----------



## Flash (Apr 3, 2013)

@ OP: You can check Aiga

If possible, have a look at Chip Insider Aug11
They wrote an article on this.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 3, 2013)

I advice you to chose a safer career first as suggested above as first priority.

In meantime experiment your skills by building 2d/3d games using vc++ and dx11 with internet resources gradually.
Try building games as Indi Dev.
If you feel a lot passionate  , then you take risk and study the course or apply jobs.


----------



## lovedonator (Apr 7, 2013)

Whoa,so the consensus is I should take a 'safer' route. And what would that be? Living a life of mediocrity for 4 years by doing engineering in a stream in which I have no interest and then working for TCS? 

@gearbox Thanks for your response. I saw the issue of digit you were referring to and I've shortlisted AIGA and dsk supinfocom. Will contact them and see how it goes?

Whoa,so the consensus is I should take a 'safer' route. And what would that be? Living a life of mediocrity for 4 years by doing engineering in a stream in which I have no interest and then working for TCS? 

@gearbox Thanks for your response. I saw the issue of digit you were referring to and I've shortlisted AIGA and dsk supinfocom. Will contact them and see how it goes?


----------



## gdebojyoti (May 13, 2013)

I can't help you with college names. But I'll tell you this - if you want to achieve success in life, follow your passion. Yes, you'll need to take risks for that. Do things that others won't. But then, "safe" routes will not take you to the place you wanna be.
BTW, learn what you can about the basics and howtos of game dev. See if you are really passionate about this before taking a step. And then, only if you are 100% sure about it, go ahead.

Also, do your research before getting into any of the "gaming colleges". If possible, get in touch with some of the ex students. Don't be fooled by fancy French degrees. Know what they are worth before taking the plunge.

And if money isn't an issue, think of some colleges abroad.

Good luck with your future!


----------

